# Nintendo LIVE Stream



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

http://youtube.com/e3
http://e3.nintendo.com

*Intro*
Nice exploding number countdown, Ninty?
Reggie on stage.
"For gamers, this is the best week of the year."
"Technology is a tool"
Nintendo is raising the bar with game experience

*Zelda Wii*
Cel-shaded
Much better looking than Wind-Waker
Title: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Miyamoto says Key turning point in Zelda's history
Uses Wii-Motion Plus
Nunchuck used as Shield Control
NoA Bill getting his assed kicked.
Miyamoto now teleports on stage.
"Imagine you're holding a sword and shield yourself"
Only Buttons: A, B, Z, C
Powerup sword by raising it up.
Spin attack by moving wiimote and nunchuck in same direction.
Enemies more intelligent, will try to block attacks.
Slingshot: You don't have to point at screen.
Bombs can be rolled like bowling ball, thrown, or dropped.
"Somebody out there using wireless?" -CLASSIC
Beetle Gun: Shoots beetle and it flies around. 
Whip: Used to grab items. Quickly destroy pots/grass. Poke fun with enemies.
Development going to take until end of this year. 
Expect H1 2011.

*Sports Titles*
Can be realistic or arcade-like on Wii
NBA Jam, exclusive for Wii on showfloor

*Mario Sports Mix*
Beach Volleyball
Hockey/Field Hockey
Dodgeball
Basketball
Coming 2011

*Nintendo Wii*
More games sold since launch than any other console
Wii owners play system more often then other gamers
Bridge Games are what make the Wii popular.

*Wii Party*
Mario Party with Miis minus Mario
Board Game Island
13 Different Party Games
70+ Minigames
Holiday 2010

*Just Dance 2*
Millions played Just Dance
40+ New Tracks
"The Hottest Dance Moves"
Dancing Duets
Just Sweat Mode (Free-Style)
Up to 8 Players
Fall 2010

*Golden Sun DS*
New subtitle: Dark Dawn 
Something goes wrong with the Golden Sun
Random evil portals?
Holiday 2010

*GoldenEye Wii*
Stays true to the original N64
Wii Exclusive
Split Screen and Online Multiplayer
8 Bond Characters
16 Game Modes
Published by Activison
Holiday 2010

*Disney Epic Mickey* 
Celebrates 80 years of Disney
Wasteland of Forgotten characters
Can Paint and Erase scenery, characters,
Can change world to save it or destroy it
Adventure Action RPG
Some-side scrolling levels

*Kirby Wii*
Named Kirby's Epic Yarn
Entire game made out of string, buttons, zippers, etc.
Co-Op?
Fall 2010

*Metroid: Other M*
Third Person, switches to first person when using some weapons
Looks like some sort of combination of the original Metroid and Prime
"Isolation and exploration"
August 31st 2010

*Donkey Kong Country Wii*
Side-scrolling 
Co-Op DK, Diddy Kong
Named Donkey Kong Country Returns
Holiday 2010

*Nintendo 3DS*
"Man those glasses!"
3D Minus the glasses
Ample game content on first day of market
The 3DS roars like a dinosaur?
Iwata - "This is the Nintendo 3DS"
Larger top screen 3.5 widescreen display
First 3d Video Game 15 years ago - Virtual Boy
Two Cameras on front
3D Depth Slider - Maximize or remove 3d or in-between
Touch Screen on bottom. not 3D
Improvements to graphic capability
Slide Pad - Analog Controller
Motion Sensor and Gyroscope (Take that Apple!)
Camera on inside.
2 Cameras on front to take photos to view in 3D
Capable of viewing 3D Movies - Not announcing any plans to have 3D movies on 3DS at launch this week
Backwards compatible

*Kid Icarus (Project Sora)*
Game for 3DS made by Smash Bros creator
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Bad Voice-Acting imo
No Release Date

*3DS Automatic Communication*
Automatically searches for wifi and other 3DS systems, even in sleep mode
Similar to Nintendogs but 10x better
New Stages, quests, ghost data to be available through this method

*3DS Titles*
3D Nintendogs/cats
Kingdom Hearts
Resident Evil
Assassin's Creed
Ridge Racer
Metal Gear Solid
Saint's Row
Madden
Professor Layton

Additional exclusive E3 content at  http://e3.nintendo.com


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's make this thread the official live discussion thread for Nintendo.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

It's almost time!!!!!


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

1 more minute.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 15, 2010)

I prefer http://www.ustream.tv/e3/v3

ITS STARTING OMGOMGOGGM *******


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm just hoping for Star Fox and Kirby Wii.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

FFFFF YES

So excited!

(Even though I have a short amount of school today.)


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda Skyward Sword.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

ZELDA!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice title.

And nice use of controls.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the graphics. It is reminiscent of OoT.
SHIGERU *censored.3.0*ING MIYAMOTO!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Bill was like "OW. OW."


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Loving the look of Skyward Swords, mechanics look fun too, sure this game will be great.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks like the WiiMotion+ will make it more challenging.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

FFFF SWORD BEAMS. INSTANT WIN.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

So is the Zelda game cell shaded or is it just really colorful?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> FFFF SWORD BEAMS. INSTANT WIN.


I know, right?
I like the name of the game too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> So is the Zelda game cell shaded or is it just really colorful?


I think it is cell shaded, it looks like it is, especially the arrow.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

It doesn't look cel shaded to me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> It doesn't look cel shaded to me.


Eh, it looks more like OoT so maybe not.


This is a first day buy.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

"Somebody out there using wireless?"

That's just epic.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Beetle = Advanced Seagull


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, the grass and the trees look very cell shaded.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Beetle = Advanced Seagull


Who cares? It is awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is awesome.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario allsports type of game.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Mario Vollyball.


It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanna play some Mario Hockey!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario Sports Mix looks like Mario Hoops.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 15, 2010)

"Mario Sports Mix is pure fun" xDDD


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Wii Party


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Something for all you Golden Sun fans, pretty awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0*. That golden eye thing was real!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

I've played Goldeneye on the 64 before.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I've played Goldeneye on the 64 before.


Who hasn't?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC MICKEY TIME


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

epic mickey XD


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Zomg, Epic Mickey just beats the Goldeneye Trailer out of the water.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe that Zelda game will be the first I play.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey looks awesome!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Gotta leave in 5 minutes


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Man I wish I could have that TV.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Oooo. Kirby Wii?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBY!!!!


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLY FDJKFAJSL;FKJFKJ KIRBY!


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally Kirby Wii.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my god. The just made Kirby out of yarn and he is AWESOME.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby Epic Yarn, I love it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

I dislike how they are transparent.  I wish it would look like the original N64 one.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

double epic lol


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

Am I the only one not digging this art style?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

reminds me of paper mario


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Gotta leave guys.

Tell me if they reveal anything good.

Bye~


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Quit using Epic in game names, Nintendo, you aren't the internet!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest IX looks cool.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Am I the only one not digging this art style?


I love it myself, I think it looks awesome. I'm definitely getting Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I will be able to afford all this stuff, Nintendo just wants my money.


OH MY GOD OTHER M.


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey and Kirby's Epic Yarn look cool to me. Might get 'em. Still waiting for word of the rumored new Animal Crossing for the 3DS. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Am I the only one not digging this art style?


I posted the same thing.  I wish they made Kirby how he is supposed to look then the transparent yarn thing.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong Wii.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

And the lack of Kirby sucking in anything during that demo made Peter sad!

DONKEY KONG! AND ITSA 2D PLATFORMER! 

Really digging that music.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong yes!  I dislike how it is side scrolling though.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn, DKC style DK. I wanted a DK64 style.

STOP STEALING MY THOUGHTS, NIC.


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice graphics for the Wii.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

DONKEY KONG COUNTRY RETURNS!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong is the best thing they've talked about so far imo.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, definitely getting Zelda Skyward Swords, Kirby's Epic yarn, and Donkey Kong Country returns.

Damn you Nintendo and the games you make me want to buy. ;-;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay for 3DS being announced!


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

YEAH 3DS TIME!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

omg 3D with no glasses?

lets see how they are gonna pull this off..


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

That 3DS looks ugly.


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you kidding? It looks so modern! Of course, they'll probably have different colors later on but it's pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish they would have subtitles.  It's a bit hard for me to understand of his strong accent.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

3D photos


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't even hear. This computer has no speakers. -_- Wish I was at  home lol. 

Animal Crossing, coming up!


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know how they are going to pull off the 3D without glasses.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

you can watch 3D movies on it (handheld and no glasses)


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

poptart said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing, coming up!


source?


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

KID ICARUS 3DS


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Hooray, a Kid Icarus!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

kid icarus


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

This voice acting is bad. :X


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

They are bringing back the classics which I'm loving.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

is this wii or 3ds?
the graphics are way too good for ds!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm no longer excited about this due to Pit's voice.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This voice acting is bad. :X


His voice sounds like Ike.


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy crap, did you guys see those graphics!?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

wow that was ds

graphics are so good


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> is this wii or 3ds?
> the graphics are way too good for ds!!


3DS


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> is this wii or 3ds?
> the graphics are way too good for ds!!


It's for 3DS


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo are going to be gaining some of my money ;P


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Those graphics are awesome.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to see a new Animal Crossing


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

Have they explained how the 3D works yet?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I have gotten goosebumps 3 times in the last 90 minutes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Have they explained how the 3D works yet?


no

but there should be comments from the press since they will be able to use it this week

i wonder how good the 3d is


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendogs + Cats?
:l


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts on 3DS!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

PROFESSOR LAYTON YES


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

*censored.3.0*ING METAL GEAR SOLID ON 3DS!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

metal gear solid 3ds!


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendogs + Cats? You gotta be *censored.2.0*ting me I love this!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay, Hideo Kojima!
And he is talking about MGS in 3D!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

PUPPIES WILL ATTACK YOU WITH THE 3DS.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie just got pwnt by Bowser.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

o*censored.2.0*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

tons of models with 3DSs attached to them


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Sexy ladies with video games?

DO WANT


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

oooo. Nintendo is playing Muse.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, D:

Zoom in of Cammie Dunaway's face.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

My favorite conference so far, I'd say it was the best, can't wait to see what Sony has got up their sleeves.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Best Nintendo conference ever.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

If Sony's conference goes well, this might be the best E3 ever.


----------



## poptart (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww. That's kinda disapointing as I was expecting a new AC game. Guess I shouldn't have assumed that they would have a new one.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't know about anything else, but that Kid Icarus game... asdasdasdasd

Zelda looked underwhelming simply because of control issues, but it seems it was because of interference... graphical style looked phenomenal


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Between Kinect and the 3DS, I'm feeling a hole burning through my wallet.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

AC3DS coming: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7375353/1/


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> AC3DS coming: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7375353/1/


REALLY? 8D

I want! I got really depressed when Level 5 didn't say anything about the 3rd PL game... D;


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we know it'll be on 3DS now. =p


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point! LEGAL LUKE! <3333


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm quite impressed with Donkey Kong, Kirby and Mickey.
Not quite with the 3DS. Maybe I'll keep my hopes up for a 3DSLite or something like that.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed everything, didn't I?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 15, 2010)

It seems that this year's title word is "EPIC"


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I missed everything, didn't I?


You missed Nintendo making love to our eyes and ears.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MISSED THE 3DS AND NEW KID ICARUS.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YOU DID!

AND YOU ALSO MISSED THE PART WHERE SEXY LADIES HELD THE 3DS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll watch that *censored.2.0* on Youtube.


----------

